# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Εχω αρρωστησει με τον τζόγο. Δεν αντεχω αλλο

## Nero13

Καλησπερα. Περιληπτικά θελω να πω οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο. Ξεκινησα στα 18 μεσω ιντερνετ οσο ηταν ακομα νομιμο. Ειχα προσβαση σε καποια χρηματα τα οποια δεν μου ανηκαν και τα εφαγα ολα. Μετα απαγορευτηκε για υ21 και ειχα σταματησει, χανοντας και το ενδιαφερον. Μερικα χρονια αργοτερα, για κακη μου τυχη, μετακομισα σε χωρα εξωτερικου με χαλαρους νομους γυρω απο τον τζόγο, με μικρα καζινο διασπαρτα παντου στην πολη που εμενα. Αρχισα παλι τον τζογο, αυτην την φορα πιο δυνατα. Περιληπτικά, στο απόγειό του εθισμου εφαγα ενοικια, μισθο, δανεικα απο φιλους, πουλησα προσωπικα αντικειμενα μου, πηρα δανεικα και εκλεψσ απο την οικογένειά μου.Δεν ειχα κυριολεκτικα για φαγητό με αποτελεσμα αρκετες μερες να τρωω απλα λιγα μακαρονια Εχω προσπαθησει απειρες φορες να το κοψω, εκανα ενα μικρο ταττουαζ για να μου υπενθυμίζει γιατι πρεπει και θελω να το κοψω. Μερες σαν αυτες θελω να κοψω το ταττουαζ απο το δερμα μου γιατι νιωθω πως δεν το αξιζω. Χρωσταω χρηματα, ευτυχως οχι σε κυκλωματα, αλλα ειναι αρκετα λεφτα παραυτα και θα μου παρει αρκετο καιρο να αποπληρωσω. Εφυγα απο την χωρα που προανεφερα και επεστρεψα στην ελλαδα προσφατα με αποτελεσμα να επιστρεψω στο ίντερνετ και τον οπαπ. Ειμαι αρρωστος, ειμαι σε σημείο να κλαψω ενω εχω να κλαψω χρονια, απο ενα γεγονος που με αλλαξε. Οταν δεν τζογαρα, κάπνιζα 2 πακετα τσιγαρα, έπινα αλκοολ, μπαφους και βενζοδιαζεπινες, καποιες φορες ολα μαζι. Προσπαθησα ματαια να σωθω μεσω της προσευχής αλλα δεν βοηθησε. Κατεληγα παντα στο οτι ειναι στην φυση μας να αμαρτανουμε. Τελος παντων. Οι ανθρωποι μου δυστυχως δεν μπορουν να με βοηθησουν αλλα ουτε ξερουν ολη την αληθεια ωστε να ασχοληθούν αρκετα. Εχω αυτοαποκλειστει απο καθε ιντερνετικο καζινο που μπορουσα να παιξω. Ευτυχως ο οπαπ δεν με εξιταρει οποτε δεν παιζω συχνα. Δυστυχως τα έφερε ετσι η ζωη ωστε να πρεπει να επιστρεψω στην χωρα με τα καζινο σε καθε γωνια. Δεν ειμαι τερμα τελειωμένος. Μπορω να χαρω απλα πραγματα οπως την αγαπη ενος ανθρωπου, εναν καφε, μια ομορφη συζητηση, το σεξ κτλ. Ομως αμα δεν παιξω για καιρο ερχεται η νευρικότητα, η ταραχη και μετα αφου παιξω, ηρεμησω και χασω, η θλιψη, το μίσος για τον εαυτο μου. Δεν με νοιαζει το ποσα εχασα πια. Θελω απλα να ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ. Να ξεχρεωσω και να συνεχισω την ζωη μου, απο εκει που την αφησα πριν αρχισω να παιζω.
Πριν αρχισω να γραφω αυτες τις γραμμες εχασα 200 ευρω σε περιπου 5-10λεπτα μεχρι που αυτοαποκλειστικα και απο το τελευταιο καζινο.Ενδεικτικα, για οσους εχουν απορια πεταξα γυρω στα 500 ευρω μεσα σε ενα τριήμερο, μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες αποχης περιπου. Πριν παιξω, δεν αντεχα ουτε να ακουω ανθρωπινη φωνη. Μετα ηρεμησα. Μετα ηθελα να κλαψω. Τωρα που γραφω εδω, ηρεμησα καπως. 

Tl:dr συγνωμη για το τεραστιο κειμενο. Ειμαι αρρωστος. Μπορω να βοηθηθω καπως;

----------


## nikos2

πηγαινε σε καποιον η καποια ψυχολογο να δεις πως θα σε βοηθησει. ετσι και αλλιως τρως που τρως λεφτα φαε και εκει, μπορει να σου βγει σε καλο

----------


## giorgos35

Κοιτα φιλε.λιγο πολυ ολοι τζογαρουμε.αυτο που λενε πολλοι το ξερουν λιγοι το εφαρμοζουν.παιξε υπευθυνα.
Αν δεν ξερεις να σταματας ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ.προσπαθησε να βρεις αλλα ενδιαφεροντα στη ζωη σου ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ.
Π.χ εγω αν ημουν στη θεση σου θα πρωτειμουσα να τα φαω με γκομενες.θα πιασουν πιο πολυ τοπο.και εγω παιζω αλλα με μετρο.

----------


## Macgyver

Κι μενα μαρεσει ο τζογος ,αλλα εχω αυτοελεγχο , και ειμαι συνηθισμενος σε αυτον ( οχι υπο την μορφη καζινου , παρ οτι επαιξα αρκετες φορες το 2010 , μαυρο/κοκκινο , Παρνηθα , κερδισα , και δεν ξναπατησα ) , εσυ δεν εχεις ελεγχο , κι αυτο ειναι ασθενεια , χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια , κατ εμε , ειναι τρομερος εθισμος .....................και οι πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι πλεον ειναι στημενα τα παιχνιδια της Παρνηθας , για αλλα καζινο δεν ξερω ......

----------


## streidi

Από όσο γνωρίζω, το μεγαλύτερο αποτέλεσμα σε περιπτώσεις εξαρτήσεων έχουν οι ομάδες ανώνυμων (ναρκομανών, αλκοολικών, τζογαδόρων στην περίπτωσή σου). Είναι δωρεάν, αλλά δε γνωρίζω αν κάνουν συναντήσεις και σε άλλες πόλεις εκτός από Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Επικοινώνησε για να σου πουν, γιατί οι Ανώνυμοι Αλκοολικοί πχ, ξέρω ότι δημιουργούν συνεχώς νέες ομάδες σε διάφορες πόλεις. Στα γρήγορα βρήκα τα εξής:
http://www.selfhelp.gr/el/gamblers-anonymous-el.html

http://www.queen.gr/life/daily-info/...tin-apexartisi

Καλή δύναμη και να ξέρεις το ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι την κατάσταση και το παραδέχεσαι είναι πολύ σημαντικό βήμα!

----------


## Remedy

αυτο που σου συμβαινει ειναι ενας πολυ σοβαρος εθισμος και αντιμετωπιζεται οπως οι σοβαροι εθισμοι.
δλδ με ΣΟΒΑΡΗ και σταθερη αποφαση εκ μερους σου να κοψεις και στην συνεχεια με ειδικη βοηθεια.
οι συγγενεις και φιλοι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τπτ παραπανω απο το να σε στηριξουν αν και οταν το παρεις αποφαση να κοψεις εντελως και να παρεις βοηθεια.
επισης πρεπει να μην σου δινουν χρηματα.
αν εχεις ομως δικα σου λεφτα, θα παιζεις μεχρι να καταστραφεις εντελως αν δεν αποφασισεις να κανεις κατι συστηματικο γι αυτο.
οπως σου ειπαν παραπανω υπαρχουν προγραμματα απεξαρτησης στις μεγαλες πολεις. οταν και αν το παρεις αποφαση, να πας εκει να συζητησεις μαζι τους πως θα μπορεσεις να τα καταφερεις.

αν δεν εχεις παρει σοβαρες αποφασεις , αλλα απλα σου τελειωσαντ α λεφτα, μην κανεις τον κοπο γιατι δεν θα καταφερεις τιποτε.
θελει σοβαρη αποφαση και σοβαρη δεσμευση οτι σταματας.
αλλιως περιμενε να καταστραφεις πρωτα..

----------


## boo

καμια παρεα να σου τραβηξει λιγο την προσοχη εχεις? φιλους?σχεση? εγω οταν κολαγα με το ποκερ αλλα και με αλλους εθισμους, αυτα με συνεφεραν..δεν επαιζα τετοια ποσα αλλα σχετικα με τα λεφτα που ειχα για να περναω χαλαγα τα περισσοτερα.τωρα παιζω τα χριστουγεννα μονο 20-30 ευρω ετσι για την πλακα μου.

----------


## σακης

Kαι γω αρρωστος ειμαι, ειδικα παλιοτερα, τωρα αν κανω καιρο να παιξω ειμαι μες τα νευρα και αν παιξω και χασω το ιδιο και το αυτο.

----------


## diomides

> Kαι γω αρρωστος ειμαι, ειδικα παλιοτερα, τωρα αν κανω καιρο να παιξω ειμαι μες τα νευρα και αν παιξω και χασω το ιδιο και το αυτο.


Δεν υπάρχει "κέρδισα" στον τζόγο όταν είσαι εθισμένος σε αυτόν.

----------


## mixalistor

Λίγο παλιό το θέμα αλλά καλό είναι για όποιον έχει θέματα εθισμού να αναφέρεται ότι μπορεί να συμβουλευτεί 

το σιτε του ΚΕΘΕΑ (κέντρο θεραπείας εξαρτημένων ατόμων): https://www.kethea.gr/

ή χρήσιμα άρθρα σαν αυτά για παράδειγμα: 
Bοήθεια για άτομα που έχουν πρόβλημα με τον τζόγο
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εθισμό...ιχνίδια

----------


## aris45

μακρια οσο γινεται....

----------


## driveme

Φίλε Nero θα σου μιλήσει παθών. Εγώ ξεκίνησα από 18 και μέχρι τα 32 ήμουν εθισμένος φουλ με ενδιάμεσα διαστήματα. Για ένα περίεργο πράγμα ενω έχω κάνει ότι μαλάκια μπορείς να φανταστείς με το τζόγο κόλλησα.ενα ρητό λέει αν δεν έχεις σκεφτεί να αυτοκτόνησεις δεν είσαι τζογαδόρος. Λοιπόν εγώ το είχα σκεφτεί και αυτό στα 25.Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα λοιπόν. Εγώ ευτυχώς δεν δανειστικα αλλά Σάββατο πληρώνομουν και Κυριακή δεν είχα μια. Με ταιζανε κανονικά δηλαδη.ισως επειδή εμένα με τους δικούς μου είχα φρένο. Όπως σου είπα το έκοψα στα 32.για 14χρονια δεν μπορούσα το έκοβα και ξανακυλαγα μέσα σε 2λεπτα που μου ερχόταν η σκέψη. Ξέρω ότι δεν παίζεις για να βγάλεις λεφτά αλλά για τη συγκίνηση, την ηδονή την προσμονή κτλ.. Εγώ έτσι ήμουν. Αν θες να το κόψεις πρέπει πρώτα να καταλάβεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα, μετά κάτσε και σκέψου το χρόνο που χαλάς, όχι τα λεφτά γιατί αυτά κάπου αλλού θα τα χαλάσεις αλλά μόνο το χρόνο που φεύγει από τη ζωή σου καθώς και το στρες που φορτώνεται ο οργανισμός σου. Τα λεφτά που θα χάλαγες εκεί μην τα κρατας. Φατα! Όπου γουστάρεις αλλά Φατα. Να αρχίζει να ξεκολλάει το μυαλό. Ο πρώτος μήνας είναι ο δύσκολος. Καλη δουλειά κάνουν και οι ανώνυμοι τζογαδόροι αλλά αν δεν καταλάβεις μόνος σου ότι έχεις πρόβλημα δεν θα σε βοηθησουν. Το καλό είναι ότι αν το κόψεις φίλε μετά δεν θα πιστεύεις πόσο δυνατός νοιώθεις. Για όλα τα προβλήματα θα έχεις λύσεις. Δεν θα μασάς πουθενά! Και φυσικά μετά δεν ξαναπατάς σε καζίνο, φρουτάκια, λέσχες και μαλακιες τέτοια. Είσαι προβληματικός σε αυτό το τομέα και δεν μπορείς να παίξεις όπως όλοι οι άλλοι. Έτσι θα λες στον εαυτό σου. Συμπλήρωσε 50μνμ και κάνε με φίλο αν θες βοήθεια να σου γράφω. Σκέψου το χρόνο μόνο τίποτε άλλο. Το χρόνο από τη ζωή σου που χάνεις. Τώρα είμαι 40 και με παρακαλάνε να πάω καζίνο οι κολλητοί οι οποίοι δεν είναι τζογαδόροι και ξέρεις τι τους λέω; Βαριέμαι. Όντως βαριέμαι.. Υπάρχει σωτηρία αλλά θέλει πάλη εσωτερικη

----------


## Odysseasal

Έχω αρχίσει και εγώ να αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα εθισμού με τον τζόγο δυστυχώς, μου άρεσαν αρκετά αυτά που άκουσα.
Πώς ήταν στην αρχή,πως ξέκοψες τελείως και πως ειναι η εσωτερική πάλη;

----------


## driveme

Βασικά είναι να βρεις το κουμπί σου. Εννοώ τι σε χαλάει σε αυτό που κάνεις. Εμένα ας πούμε με χάλαγε πολύ ο χρόνος που σπαταλουσα και η ψυχολογία που είχα μετά το παιχνίδι. Δεν έδινα βάση τόσο στα λεφτά που χαλούσα ας πούμε. Ούτως ή άλλως και να κερδίσεις θα τα παίξεις-χάσεις πάλι, είναι δεδομένο. Είναι δύσκολο και θέλει προσπάθεια μεγάλη αναλόγως πόσο καιρό είσαι εθισμένος. Είναι όπως τα ναρκωτικά, αλκοόλ. Με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι εδώ δεν φαίνεσαι στους άλλους ότι είσαι εξαρτημένος.όταν αρχίσει να φαίνεται θα τα έχεις χάσει όλα! Όλα ξεκινάνε με το να καταλάβεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα κ ότι θα το έχεις σε όλη τη ζωή σου γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορείς να παίξεις όπως παίζει ο απλός κοσμος(για διασκεδαση). Οπότε η λύση είναι να το σταματήσεις κ τίποτε άλλο. Βρες αλλά ενδιαφέροντα που νομίζεις ότι θα σε καλύψουν κ χάλασε λεφτά για τον εαυτό σου αντί να τα παίξεις. Ένα ταξίδι,ρούχα κτλ.

----------


## thdoris13

Φιλε μου μονος σου καταφερες και το κανες περα;Θελω και γω να ζητησω βοηθεια αλλα καπου κολλαω,απο την αλλη ενω εχω πει ποσες φορες τερμα παλι κατι με σπρωχνει εκει και μετα ξανα ταπι ξανα στεναχωριες και ολα ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος.

----------


## samui

Γειά σου. Νομίζω ότι μπορείτε να μετατρέψετε το πάθος σας σε κάτι πιο πολύτιμο. Συνήθως τα άτομα που πάσχουν από τυχερά παιχνίδια μπορεί να είναι πραγματικά αποτελεσματικά όταν εργάζονται με τα οικονομικά ... Τουλάχιστον είναι καλή ιδέα να βρούμε μια δουλειά στην οποία να πετύχετε. Έχω βιώσει παρόμοια προβλήματα επίσης και βρήκα τον τρόπο εργασίας στο σπίτι ... Υπάρχουν πολλές ευκαιρίες για εκείνους που είναι πρόθυμοι να κερδίσουν χρήματα: https://www.instaforex.com/reviews_forex_traders Ελπίζω ότι η συμβουλή μου θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## driveme

Θοδωρή μόνος σου το είπες. Είναι φαύλος κύκλος. Αν κάθε φορά που πας να παίξεις σκέφτεσαι ότι κ να κερδίσεις θα τα χάσεις την επόμενη η την παραεπομενη φορά αυτό είναι αρκετό για να πεις όχι. Επίσης ο χρόνος που θα σπαταλησεις κ η ψυχολογική σου φόρτιση που ακολουθεί είναι άλλος ένας λόγος.αναλογως του πόσο συχνά πας τόσο θα σου κακοφανει στην αρχή. Αν παίζεις κάθε μέρα τότε οι πρώτες 10μερες θα σου φανούν βουνό. Εκεί πρέπει να δείξεις δύναμη. Τον πρώτο καιρό, μέχρι να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό σου να θεωρεί αυτό το πράγμα ευχαρίστηση.

----------


## Salmon

Γεια χαρά σε όλους διάβασα τα κείμενα όλων κ θελω να σταθώ στο κείμενο του Samui ο οποιος στη ουσία σου λέει σταματά να παιζεις 1000 ευρω over 1.5 ιμηχρονο κ ριξτα όλα πάνω στην velcom η σε καποια άλλη εταιρεία στο χρηματιστήριο ώστε να πας να πέσεις από το μπαλκόνι σου νωριτερα.τι είναι αυτα ρε παιδια που λέτε στο κόσμο.μπαινουν να πουν το πρόβλημα τους κ τους λέτε ότι να ναι.εγω το παραδέχομαι, παιζω γιατί γουστάρω τη φάση χάσω κερδίσω μπορει κ να είμαι εθισμένος δεν παίζω κάθε μέρα κ πάντα με όριο.Το να παίξεις καποια χρήματα γιατί Πιστευεις ότι κάποιο παιχνίδι που παρακολουθείς πάντα κ όχι κάτι τελειωμένα αλγερινό κύπελα θα έρθει δεν νομιζω ότι είναι κακό.κ πάντα οπως είπα με μέτρο.οσων αφορά τα καζίνο τα on-line σταματήστε αμέσως.πολυ καλός μου Φιλος μου δούλευε σε καζίνο κ ηξερε τι σπίνια θα έρθει πριν φύγει η μπίλια από τα χέρια του κρουπιερη.δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να κερδίσεις.Ποτε!!!όλα τα αλλα είναι παραμυθια.ουτε μαντρεγκαλε ουτε αντίστροφα μαντρεγκαλε ουτε τίποτα.αν έχετε θέμα όντως πρεπει να το παραδεχτείτε αρχικά κ δεύτερον να τα βρείτε με τον εαυτό σας.ενα καλό απογευμα αντι να παίζετε χαζομαρες στα καζίνο κ όλες αυτές τις αηδίες παρτε το παιδάκι σας στη πλατεία το φιλο σαα κ παίξτε ένα PlayStation καντε καποια δουλειά στο σπιτι σας η στο σπιτι των γονιών σας ασχοληθείτε κ γεμίστε την μέρα σας μην κάθεστε άπραγοι κ γεμίστε τον χρόνο σας η ζωή ριναι πολύ όμορφη κ δεν χρειάζεται να εχεις δεκάδες χιλιαδες ευρώ για να πας με τη κοπέλα σου σινεμά ουτε μια βόλτα το παιδάκι σου στον παιδοτοπο.αλλαξτε τωρα το τρόπο σας κ δείξτε ότι ειστε άντρες κ φοράτε παντελόνια μην αφήνετε το χρόνο να πάει χαμένο γιατί δεν γυρνάει πίσω.κ οποίος θέλει να παίξει μα θυμάται ότι κ να παίξει θα χάσει κ αν κερδίσει αυτή την επόμενη θα χάσει.αρκετα μεγάλο το μήνυμα κ ισως το βαρεθήκατε ομως ετσι πιστευω εγω.ευχομαι υγεία σε όλους το 2020 γιατι κ με λεφτά αν δεν την εχεις έφαγες πακέτο!

----------


## mixalistor

"Συμπτώματα και διάγνωση του εθισμού στον τζόγο" . Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να τσεκάρει τα συμπτώματα.

----------


## DamienAndrianakis

Αν αντιμετωπίζετε προβλήματα λόγω του παιχνιδιού ενός άλλου προσώπου, καλό είναι να είστε ειλικρινείς μαζί τους - kouloherides.net. Πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πώς επηρεάζει η συμπεριφορά τους. 
Συμβουλές αυτοβοήθειας για προβληματικούς παίκτες
Κάνω:

να πληρώσετε σημαντικούς λογαριασμούς, όπως η υποθήκη σας, πριν από το παιχνίδι
περνούν περισσότερο χρόνο με την οικογένεια και τους φίλους τους που δεν παίζουν
Αντιμετωπίστε τα χρέη σας αντί να τα αγνοήσετε - επισκεφθείτε την Εθνική Γραμμή Χρεών για συμβουλές

----------


## Delmember2052020

Αλλη μια προσπαθεια να το κοψω το ρημαδι σημερα εστειλα email να το κλεισουν οριστικα. Οποιος παιζει και θελει να το σταματήσει μπορει. Αρκει εκει που εχεις νευρα χανοντας, χωρις δευτερη σκεψη να κανεις αποκλεισμο. Στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο. Αν δεν εχεις εγκρατεια οσα και αν σου δωσει θα τα επιστρεψεις σε χρονο μηδεν και θα φας οσα εχεις και δεν εχεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αλλη μια προσπαθεια να το κοψω το ρημαδι σημερα εστειλα email να το κλεισουν οριστικα. Οποιος παιζει και θελει να το σταματήσει μπορει. Αρκει εκει που εχεις νευρα χανοντας, χωρις δευτερη σκεψη να κανεις αποκλεισμο. Στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο. Αν δεν εχεις εγκρατεια οσα και αν σου δωσει θα τα επιστρεψεις σε χρονο μηδεν και θα φας οσα εχεις και δεν εχεις.


Ειναι στην φυση του τζογου, να μην ξεκολλλας , χανεις-κερδιζεις , αυτη ειναι η ασθενεια ......... θελει ψυχολογο, οχι ψυχιατρο ...μακαρι να τοκοψες , ειναι καταστροφικο παθος ......

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Ειναι στην φυση του τζογου, να μην ξεκολλλας , χανεις-κερδιζεις , αυτη ειναι η ασθενεια ......... θελει ψυχολογο, οχι ψυχιατρο ...μακαρι να τοκοψες , ειναι καταστροφικο παθος ......


Βρισκεται και μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι αστα να πανε. Ας ελπισω οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλο site εχω αποκλειστει απο 4. Μην βγει κανενα αλλο μπροστα μου σαν φαντης μπαστουνης. Μια φορα να παιξεις αυτοι σε βρισκουν, εννοω στο fb. Σε ψυχολογο δεν εχω παει τι να μου πει τα κλασικά. Εγω αυτο που σκεφτομαι τελευταια ειναι οτι ειναι ενας τροπος για να ξεφυγουμε απο τα προβληματα της καθημερινοτητας ασχετος αν τα κανουμε χειροτερα και το μονο που καταφερνουμε ειναι να τα παγωνουμε. Αλλα για φαντασου τι ωραια ειναι να βλεπεις τα μπαρμπαδελακια να γυριζουν και οι αλλοι να ασχολουνται με Κορωνοιους κτλ αστειεύομαι. Μα να μου μεινουν 0,44 λεπτα να τα κανω 60 ευρω και στο τελος να βαζω κι απο πανω τοτε ειπα στοπ.
Η μια προηγουμενη μερα κερδιζα 150 και ηθελα να πληρωσω λογαριασμους τα εφαγα κι αυτα. Συμπερασμα τα μηχανακια φταινε? η εμεις που δεν ελεγχουμε τον εαυτο μας? Ρητορικη ερωτηση!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Η μια προηγουμενη μερα κερδιζα 150 και ηθελα να πληρωσω λογαριασμους τα εφαγα κι αυτα. Συμπερασμα τα μηχανακια φταινε? η εμεις που δεν ελεγχουμε τον εαυτο μας? Ρητορικη ερωτηση!!!


Δεν θελω να γινω κατηγορος , ισως ολοι εχουμε το παθος μας , φυσικα φταιμε εμεις που δεν ελεγχουμε τον εαυτο μας ......ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις , φιλε μου , γιατι ειναι καταστροφικο παθος , που γινεται να το ξεπερασεις , και χωρις ψυχολογους , αρκει να συνειδητοποιησεις τι κανεις .......
παντα σε φιλικο τονο .......
καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι .....

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εννοειται αλληλεγγυη. Μηπως εισαι αυτος που επαιξες μαυρο ασπρο και κερδισες και δεν ξαναπατησες? ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## Macgyver

> Εννοειται αλληλεγγυη. Μηπως εισαι αυτος που επαιξες μαυρο ασπρο και κερδισες και δεν ξαναπατησες? ή κανω λαθος?


......................

Ναι, αυτος ειμαι , αλλα μην παραδειγματιστεις !!! καλη μνημη εχεις ......33 φορες πηγα καζινο, ( τις κατεγραφα ) τις 21 κερδισα , τις λοιπες εχασα ........περιμενοντας να ερθει το ενα χρωμα ( παιζοντας στο αλλο ) , αλλα οτι και να γινοταν , κερδιζα-εχανα , εφευγα .........μια φορά επαιζα/φορά , κι εφευγα .....ποτε δεν παρεβην το συστημα αυτο , ποτε δεν επαιξα 2η φορα.................
σημερα δεν θα τοκανα , ειναι πολυ βαρετο να πηγαινεις στο καζινο συνεχως , οπως συνεβη το καλοκαιρι του 2010 ..................18.000 κερδισα , και δεν ξαναπατησα , τι φλας ειχα φαει ? .......επαιζα 1500-2000 / φορά ........μαυρο -κοκκκινο, αλλα ηξερα απο τζογο , ειχα εμπειριες , που να σταματησω ........
παντα φιλικα ........
δεν θεωρω τον εαυτο μου τζογαδορο .........καιροσκοπο, ναι ........

----------


## Delmember2052020

Μνημη δεν εχω καθολου αλλα θυμαμαι την περιπτωση σου ε καλα εσυ εχεις αυτοελεγχο και δεν εχεις εθισμο. Νομιζω εισαι μια απο τις σπανιες περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που εχουν κερδισει απο το καζινο. 1500 σε ενα πονταρισμα πολλα. Μπραβο σου παντως γιατι συνηθως τα χρωματα δεν ερχονται συχνα εν αλλαξ. Η ρουλετα ειναι πολυ στημενο παιχνιδι εκει που παει να καθησει η μπιλια πηδαει αλλου
Δεν ηθελες να το κανεις σαν επαγγελμα αφου εχεις αυτοελεγχο? να πηγαινεις να πονταρεις 200 δεν ερχεται 400 δεν ερχεται 800 κτλ. 6000 το μηνα θα βγαζεις αν κερδιζεις 200 την ημερα

----------


## Macgyver

αγαπητε luna , ειμαι οντως εξαιρεση , πηγα στα καζινο, για ναγορασω μια μηχανη ( ενω ειχα τα χρηματα , αλλα μουχε κολλησει να κερδισω το καζινο ) , μολις εφτασα το ποσον αγορας της , δεν ξαναπατησα .......αυτο λεγεται εξαιρεση ...........
αλλα σε ισοτισμιες νομισματων , που επαιζα πριν , στην τελικη εχασα , ετσι παιρνονται τα μαθηματα .........με χασουρα .......και μονον .....

----------


## Delmember2052020

> αγαπητε luna , ειμαι οντως εξαιρεση , πηγα στα καζινο, για ναγορασω μια μηχανη ( ενω ειχα τα χρηματα , αλλα μουχε κολλησει να κερδισω το καζινο ) , μολις εφτασα το ποσον αγορας της , δεν ξαναπατησα .......αυτο λεγεται εξαιρεση ...........
> αλλα σε ισοτισμιες νομισματων , που επαιζα πριν , στην τελικη εχασα , ετσι παιρνονται τα μαθηματα .........με χασουρα .......και μονον .....


Μαλλον ειχες βαλει ενα στοιχημα με τον εαυτο σου να αποδειξεις οτι εχεις ορια

----------


## Macgyver

> Μαλλον ειχες βαλει ενα στοιχημα με τον εαυτο σου να αποδειξεις οτι εχεις ορια


Το γνωριζω οτι εχω ορια ........... δεν χρειαζεται να μου το αποδειξω .....

----------


## Delmember2052020

Aπλα σταθηκα στη φραση που ειπες οτι σου ειχε κολλησει να κερδισεις το καζινο. Τελος καλο ολα καλα αφου δεν εθιστηκες στο τζογο!!!

----------


## Delmember2052020

Αλλη μια προσπαθεια αυτοαποκλεισμου πετυχε. Τι ωραια που ηταν ειχα ξεχασει και τον ιο αντε να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με την υγεια τωρα

----------


## mindcrime

> Αλλη μια προσπαθεια αυτοαποκλεισμου πετυχε. Τι ωραια που ηταν ειχα ξεχασει και τον ιο αντε να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με την υγεια τωρα


Luna έχεις πάει ποτέ σε κάνα πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης και αν έχεις πάει πως δουλεύει δηλαδή πως καταφέρνουν τον τζογαδόρο να σταματήσει τον τζόγο τον διαγραφουν απο τον εγκέφαλο;;

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Luna έχεις πάει ποτέ σε κάνα πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης και αν έχεις πάει πως δουλεύει δηλαδή πως καταφέρνουν τον τζογαδόρο να σταματήσει τον τζόγο τον διαγραφουν απο τον εγκέφαλο;;


χαχα οχι δεν εχω παει. Ενα μηνυμα παντως που τους ειχα στειλει ειπαν την ωρα που το σκεφτομαι να βρω να κανω κατι αλλο

----------


## waterwater

Εδω και ενα 1,5 χρονο ξεκινησα να πηγαινω σε playopap. Στην αρχη κερδιζα το τελευταιο 8 μηνο ομως εχασα πολλα χρηματα. Εκανα αυτοαποκλεισμο. Τωρα με την καραντινα ξεκινησα ιντερνετικο τζογο, εκανα σε 4 αυτοαποκλεισμο. Η ψυχολογια μου ειναι πεσμενη, γιατι.νιωθω ενοχη.που εχασα τοσα χρηματα και απο την αλλη αγχωνομαι γιατι εχω κολλησει, ενω πριν δεν ειχα επαφη.με τον τζογο. Πριν 2 χρονια εχασα τημ μητερα μου και.νιωθω ενοχες γιατι τα χρηματα που εχασα μου τα ειχε αφησει εκεινη....Συγνωμη για το μακροσκελες κειμενο. Πειτε καμια κουβεντα, να ανεβω

----------


## mindcrime

Επαφη με το τζογο δεν έχεις με τα μαθηματικά έχεις; Μαθηματικά λοιπόν αν εξαιρέσουμε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που αφορά το είδος στοιχήματός και μπορεις να βγεις μακροχρόνια κερδισμένος είσαι καταδικασμένος να χάσεις και εκ του αποτελέσματος όπως βλέπεις δεν ανήκεις στο 3% που βγαίνει κερδισμένο απο το τζόγο. Τα πράγματα είναι απλά λοιπόν αν δεν τον κόψεις μαχαίρι θα καταστραφείς οικονομικα είναι θέμα χρόνου να συμβεί. Τώρα θες να το κόψεις ή θες να πιστεύεις πως είναι ένα πάθος που δεν κόβεται τι να σου πω, εσύ ξέρεις. Εγώ ξέρω πως όποιος θέλει να κόψει κάτι και το θέλει πολύ μπορεί, διαφορετικά θα καταληξεις άστεγος, είναι απλά τα πράγματα με το τζόγο.

----------


## Remedy

> Εδω και ενα 1,5 χρονο ξεκινησα να πηγαινω σε playopap. Στην αρχη κερδιζα το τελευταιο 8 μηνο ομως εχασα πολλα χρηματα. Εκανα αυτοαποκλεισμο. Τωρα με την καραντινα ξεκινησα ιντερνετικο τζογο, εκανα σε 4 αυτοαποκλεισμο. Η ψυχολογια μου ειναι πεσμενη, γιατι.νιωθω ενοχη.που εχασα τοσα χρηματα και απο την αλλη αγχωνομαι γιατι εχω κολλησει, ενω πριν δεν ειχα επαφη.με τον τζογο. Πριν 2 χρονια εχασα τημ μητερα μου και.*νιωθω ενοχες γιατι τα χρηματα που εχασα μου τα ειχε αφησει εκεινη....*Συγνωμη για το μακροσκελες κειμενο. Πειτε καμια κουβεντα, να ανεβω


να μην νοιωθεις ενοχη.
ησουν σε ευαισθητη ψυχικη κατασταση κι επεσες σε μια μεγαλη παγιδα που εχει καταστρεψει πολλους. οχι μονο αφελεις. και εξυπνους.

ενα πραγμα μονο δεν πρεπει ΠΟΤΕ να σκεφτεις. αυτο που παντα σκεφτονται οι εθισμενοι στον τζογο.
το οτι θα ρεφαρεις...
ο,τι εχασες- εχασες.
βαλε μια τελεία (.) και σταματα εδω την χασουρα και την καταστροφη. προκειται για κατρακυλα με γλιστερο εδαφος. σταματαει μονο στο τελος του γκρεμου.
αν καταφερεις να σταματησεις εδω, να εισαι σιγουρη οτι θα εισαι απολυτα κερδισμενη.
θα εχεις κερδισει την ζωη σου.
ακουσε μας. κατι ξερουμε. ξεκοψε και μην σκεφτεσαι τιε χεις χασει. μεινε με την αξιοπρεπεια σου πριν βρεθεις σε τοκογλυφους και στα παγκακια.

----------


## venom

αδερφέ είναι εθιστικό το καζίνο και ο τζόγος γενικά, αλλά είναι ακόμα πιο εθιστικό να προσεύχεσαι στον κύριο μας γνωρίζοντας ότι δεν θα σε κρίνει και δεν θα σε μαλώσει... να του λες τα εσωψυχα σου όλα και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι σε ακούει και δεν σε μαλώνει...
Ο καλύτερος φίλος !! 

Επίσης πολύ βασικό ότι έχει διάφορες γραμμές υποστήριξης για εθισμό στον τζόγο που πιστεύω θα σε κατευθύνουν στη κατάλληλη υπηρεσία ώστε να βρεις βοήθεια.
Η ψάξε κατευθείαν που μπορείς να βρεις βοήθεια για απεξάρτηση από το τζόγο.

----------


## Taliban21

Καλησπέρα είμαι 35 χρόνων έχω φτάσει να βρίσκομαι στο σημείο να έχασα το μαγαζί μου από τον τζόγο να φάω πάνω από τριακόσιες χιλιάδες ευρώ από περιουσία βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό και τρώω τον μισθό μου και δεν μπορώ να το κόψω είμαι ένα στάδιο πριν τρελαθώ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω μια βοήθεια μια γνώμη παιδια ;

----------


## mindcrime

Εγώ στη θέση σου αν είχα φάει τετοιο χαστουκι θα έψαχνα τον καλύτερο ψυχολόγο σε θέματα τζόγου στη χώρα που βρίσκεσαι και θα έκανα συνεδρίες μαζί του για να κόψω τον τζόγο και θα πήγαινα όσο και να μου κόστιζε γιατί θα το έβλεπα σαν επένδυση.

----------


## mixalistor

Αυτοαποκλεισμός είναι από τις πιο σημαντικές κινήσεις που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος. Βέβαια άλλο να το πεις και άλλο να το κάνεις... Θέλει πολύ δύναμη. Υπάρχουν και άλλα εργαλεία (αναφέρει για παράδειγμα κάποια εδώ) και φυσικά και η βοήθεια των γύρω μετράει ωστόσο πάντα καταλήγουμε στο ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό είναι στο να το πιστέψουμε μόνοι μας

----------


## jackgr

Ότι λεφτά κερδίσεις στον τζόγο στον τζόγο θα τα αφήσεις οποίος δεν παίζει είναι κερδισμένος πιο πολύ αυτό παίζει με τα νεύρα και κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να βγεις εκτός ελέγχου όταν χάσεις να μην ξέρεις τι κάνεις και μπορεί να δημιουργήσεις κακό η να καταστρέψεις ζωή σου στερει την σκέψη χωρίς να το θες γίνεσαι άλλος άνθρωπος

----------


## kostas_26

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Πραγματικα δεν αντεχω αλλο με τον τζογο. Αντιμετωπιζω τεραστιο προβλημα εθισμου. Παιζω μονο σε στοιχηματικες εταιριες εδω και χρονια. Ειμαι 26 ετων, στρατιωτικος και εχω ενα καλο εισοδημα μιας και ζω μονος μου. Εδω και 5 χρονια καθε μα καθε μηνα χανω το μεγαλυτερο μερος του μισθου μου στον τζογο. Στην αρχη πληρωνα τις υποχρεωσεις μου και αυτα που μου εμεναν τα επαιζα. Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια αφηνα ενοικια απληρωτα, λογαριασμους απληρωτους και δανειζομουνα συνεχεια χρηματα για να μπορω να ζησω. Δυστυχως δεν σταματησα εκει. Τον τελευταιο χρονο παιζω χρηματα της οικογενειας μου. Εχω παιξει πανω απο 4000 ευρω σε ενα χρονο του πατερα μου, τα οποια ηταν απο τον μισθο του. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Ολο τον μηνα που δεν εχω χρηματα , δεν μου λειπει ο τζογος αλλα οταν αρχισω να παιζω δεν μπορω να σταματησω. Αν χασω το πρωτο 100αρικο θα συνεχισω μεχρι να χαθουν ολα. Πραγματικα προσπαθω να το κοψω, τους τελευταιους 7 μηνες ξεχρεωνω τα χρεη μου, αλλα παλι παιζω ρε γαμωτο. Και επειδη εγω δεν εχω χρηματα, καταληγω να παιζω τα χρηματα του πατερα μου. Το ξερω οτι αυτο που εχω ειναι αρρωστια. Δωστε καμια συμβουλη σας παρακαλω, δεν αντεχω αλλο να ζω με τοσο αγχος.

----------


## mindcrime

> Καλησπερα σε ολους. Πραγματικα δεν αντεχω αλλο με τον τζογο. Αντιμετωπιζω τεραστιο προβλημα εθισμου. Παιζω μονο σε στοιχηματικες εταιριες εδω και χρονια. Ειμαι 26 ετων, στρατιωτικος και εχω ενα καλο εισοδημα μιας και ζω μονος μου. Εδω και 5 χρονια καθε μα καθε μηνα χανω το μεγαλυτερο μερος του μισθου μου στον τζογο. Στην αρχη πληρωνα τις υποχρεωσεις μου και αυτα που μου εμεναν τα επαιζα. Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια αφηνα ενοικια απληρωτα, λογαριασμους απληρωτους και δανειζομουνα συνεχεια χρηματα για να μπορω να ζησω. Δυστυχως δεν σταματησα εκει. Τον τελευταιο χρονο παιζω χρηματα της οικογενειας μου. Εχω παιξει πανω απο 4000 ευρω σε ενα χρονο του πατερα μου, τα οποια ηταν απο τον μισθο του. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Ολο τον μηνα που δεν εχω χρηματα , δεν μου λειπει ο τζογος αλλα οταν αρχισω να παιζω δεν μπορω να σταματησω. Αν χασω το πρωτο 100αρικο θα συνεχισω μεχρι να χαθουν ολα. Πραγματικα προσπαθω να το κοψω, τους τελευταιους 7 μηνες ξεχρεωνω τα χρεη μου, αλλα παλι παιζω ρε γαμωτο. Και επειδη εγω δεν εχω χρηματα, καταληγω να παιζω τα χρηματα του πατερα μου. Το ξερω οτι αυτο που εχω ειναι αρρωστια. Δωστε καμια συμβουλη σας παρακαλω, δεν αντεχω αλλο να ζω με τοσο αγχος.


Κανε αυτόαποκλεισμό από τις εταιρίες που παίζεις, τώρα αν εσύ μετά μου ξεκινησεις τα πρακτορεία τι να σου πω...

----------


## Chief_Con

> Καλησπερα. Περιληπτικά θελω να πω οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο. Ξεκινησα στα 18 μεσω ιντερνετ οσο ηταν ακομα νομιμο. Ειχα προσβαση σε καποια χρηματα τα οποια δεν μου ανηκαν και τα εφαγα ολα. Μετα απαγορευτηκε για υ21 και ειχα σταματησει, χανοντας και το ενδιαφερον. Μερικα χρονια αργοτερα, για κακη μου τυχη, μετακομισα σε χωρα εξωτερικου με χαλαρους νομους γυρω απο τον τζόγο, με μικρα καζινο διασπαρτα παντου στην πολη που εμενα. Αρχισα παλι τον τζογο, αυτην την φορα πιο δυνατα. Περιληπτικά, στο απόγειό του εθισμου εφαγα ενοικια, μισθο, δανεικα απο φιλους, πουλησα προσωπικα αντικειμενα μου, πηρα δανεικα και εκλεψσ απο την οικογένειά μου.Δεν ειχα κυριολεκτικα για φαγητό με αποτελεσμα αρκετες μερες να τρωω απλα λιγα μακαρονια Εχω προσπαθησει απειρες φορες να το κοψω, εκανα ενα μικρο ταττουαζ για να μου υπενθυμίζει γιατι πρεπει και θελω να το κοψω. Μερες σαν αυτες θελω να κοψω το ταττουαζ απο το δερμα μου γιατι νιωθω πως δεν το αξιζω. Χρωσταω χρηματα, ευτυχως οχι σε κυκλωματα, αλλα ειναι αρκετα λεφτα παραυτα και θα μου παρει αρκετο καιρο να αποπληρωσω. Εφυγα απο την χωρα που προανεφερα και επεστρεψα στην ελλαδα προσφατα με αποτελεσμα να επιστρεψω στο ίντερνετ και τον οπαπ. Ειμαι αρρωστος, ειμαι σε σημείο να κλαψω ενω εχω να κλαψω χρονια, απο ενα γεγονος που με αλλαξε. Οταν δεν τζογαρα, κάπνιζα 2 πακετα τσιγαρα, έπινα αλκοολ, μπαφους και βενζοδιαζεπινες, καποιες φορες ολα μαζι. Προσπαθησα ματαια να σωθω μεσω της προσευχής αλλα δεν βοηθησε. Κατεληγα παντα στο οτι ειναι στην φυση μας να αμαρτανουμε. Τελος παντων. Οι ανθρωποι μου δυστυχως δεν μπορουν να με βοηθησουν αλλα ουτε ξερουν ολη την αληθεια ωστε να ασχοληθούν αρκετα. Εχω αυτοαποκλειστει απο καθε ιντερνετικο καζινο που μπορουσα να παιξω. Ευτυχως ο οπαπ δεν με εξιταρει οποτε δεν παιζω συχνα. Δυστυχως τα έφερε ετσι η ζωη ωστε να πρεπει να επιστρεψω στην χωρα με τα καζινο σε καθε γωνια. Δεν ειμαι τερμα τελειωμένος. Μπορω να χαρω απλα πραγματα οπως την αγαπη ενος ανθρωπου, εναν καφε, μια ομορφη συζητηση, το σεξ κτλ. Ομως αμα δεν παιξω για καιρο ερχεται η νευρικότητα, η ταραχη και μετα αφου παιξω, ηρεμησω και χασω, η θλιψη, το μίσος για τον εαυτο μου. Δεν με νοιαζει το ποσα εχασα πια. Θελω απλα να ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ. Να ξεχρεωσω και να συνεχισω την ζωη μου, απο εκει που την αφησα πριν αρχισω να παιζω.
> Πριν αρχισω να γραφω αυτες τις γραμμες εχασα 200 ευρω σε περιπου 5-10λεπτα μεχρι που αυτοαποκλειστικα και απο το τελευταιο καζινο.Ενδεικτικα, για οσους εχουν απορια πεταξα γυρω στα 500 ευρω μεσα σε ενα τριήμερο, μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες αποχης περιπου. Πριν παιξω, δεν αντεχα ουτε να ακουω ανθρωπινη φωνη. Μετα ηρεμησα. Μετα ηθελα να κλαψω. Τωρα που γραφω εδω, ηρεμησα καπως. 
> 
> Tl:dr συγνωμη για το τεραστιο κειμενο. Ειμαι αρρωστος. Μπορω να βοηθηθω καπως;


Έχω διαβάσει μόνο το δικό σου ποστ δίχως να ρίξω μια ματιά στις απόψεις των συνανθρώπων μου. 

Τί είναι αυτό που σε κάνει και νιώθεις ευτυχισμένος με τον τζόγο ώστε να θέλεις να παιζεις συνέχεια; όταν κερδίζεις χρήματα ας πούμε; η περιέργεια και η αδρεναλίνη στο αν θα κερδίσεις; τι ακριβώς; 
Όσον αφορά τη προσευχή φυσικά και δεν θα σε βοηθήσει. Προσπάθησε να βρεις τον Χριστό μέσα στη καρδιά σου και θα βοηθηθείς!! Θα είναι εύκολο μετά!

----------


## psycho22

> Έχω διαβάσει μόνο το δικό σου ποστ δίχως να ρίξω μια ματιά στις απόψεις των συνανθρώπων μου. 
> 
> Τί είναι αυτό που σε κάνει και νιώθεις ευτυχισμένος με τον τζόγο ώστε να θέλεις να παιζεις συνέχεια; όταν κερδίζεις χρήματα ας πούμε; η περιέργεια και η αδρεναλίνη στο αν θα κερδίσεις; τι ακριβώς; 
> Όσον αφορά τη προσευχή φυσικά και δεν θα σε βοηθήσει. Προσπάθησε να βρεις τον Χριστό μέσα στη καρδιά σου και θα βοηθηθείς!! Θα είναι εύκολο μετά!


θα στο πω εγω. ειναι η αδρεναλινη που ειναι εθιστικη. δεν τους νοιαζει να κερδισουν παρα μονο για να εχουν να ξαναπαιξουν. Και ενα εκατομμυριο ευρω να κερδιζαν θα ξαναπαιζαν.

Για μενα φιλε, επειδη το να το κοψεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο, κανονισε ενα ποσο πχ 100 ευρω το μηνα αναλογα ποσο σε παιρνει και πηγαινε με το σκεπτικο οτι θα το χασεις, οτι ειναι το εισιτηριο για να μπεις μεσα. Αν δεν κερδισεις με αυτο το ποσο και το χασεις θα περιμενεις μεχρι την επομενη φορα.

----------


## YellowStar

Εγώ παιδιά πρόσφατα πήρα την απόφαση αφού έχασα 6.000€ σε 2 μήνες να το κόψω εντελώς...το γράψω και εδώ για να το συνειδητοποιήσω επιτέλους!!! Πραγματικά γίνεσαι άλλος άνθρωπος,να έχεις να παίξεις 1 βδομάδα να λες πάει το ελάττωσα και ξαφνικά να χάνεις 500€ σε 1 μέρα...εύχομαι να μην το ζήσει ποτέ κανείς αυτό που πέρασα

----------


## angel99

καλη επιτυχια θα το κοψουμε που θα παει να γραφεις εδω να ξεδινεις

----------


## mixalistor

Ευκαιρία να το θέσουν πλέον ως στόχο όσοι έχουν θέμα για το 2021. Δεν θα είναι εύκολο. Πρέπει τις περισσότερες φορές να τα βάλεις και με βιολογικούς παράγοντες όπως έχουν δείξει αρκετές μελέτες και άρθρα αλλά άμα υπάρχει η ατομική θέληση και η απαραίτητη βοήθεια από το στενό οικογενειακό και φιλικό περιβάλλον όλα ξεπερνιούνται. Εύχομαι σε όλους σας καλή δύναμη.

----------


## angel99

Ευχαριστουμε και συ οτι επιθυμεις!

----------


## Agnwstos13

Παιδιά καλησπέρα ! Αντιμετωπίζω τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τον διαδικτυακό στοιχηματισμό ! Ξεκίνησα από τα 25 μου μέσω ενός φίλου , τώρα είμαι 28 υπολογίζω πως έχω χασούρα πάνω από 20000 ευρώ και αυτή την στιγμή χρωστάω σύνολο 5000 σε τράπεζες και στον φίλο που με μύησε ενώ έχω χάσει και όλες μου τις αποταμιεύσεις ! Έχω προσπαθήσει να το κόψω όμως μάταια , μου φαίνεται ότι χρωστάω πολλά θέλω να ξεπληρώσω άμεσα και δεν έχω καθόλου μα καθόλου υπομονή ! Έχω κάνει αυτό αποκλεισμό απο όλες τις σελίδες και μπαίνω από του φίλου μου ενώ του έχω ζητήσει πολλές φορές να αλλάξει κωδικό , με το που τον αλλάζει του τον ζητάω και μου τον ξαναδίνει ! Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο ενώ δεν έχω λεφτά να τραβάω από την καρτα του καθώς μου έχει δώσει τον κωδικό του ! Είμαι σε μεγάλη απόγνωση ! Συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές κείμενο

----------


## angel99

kαλησπερα που το ειδες το μακροσκελη κειμενο μια παραγραφο εγραψες. Θελω να σου πω οτι δεν εφτασα να χρωσταω λεφτα αλλα κι γω σαν εσενα ειμαι πρεπει να το κοψουμε σταματησε το τωρα γιατι εσενα σε παραπηρε απο κατω. Οτι εχασες εχασες δεν προκειται να τα παρεις πισω!

----------


## Macgyver

> kαλησπερα που το ειδες το μακροσκελη κειμενο μια παραγραφο εγραψες. Θελω να σου πω οτι δεν εφτασα να χρωσταω λεφτα αλλα κι γω σαν εσενα ειμαι πρεπει να το κοψουμε σταματησε το τωρα γιατι εσενα σε παραπηρε απο κατω. Οτι εχασες εχασες δεν προκειται να τα παρεις πισω!


σωστα , βαζεις ενα Χ στα χαμενα , οτι εχασες δεν προκειται να το ξαναπαρεις πισω , και κοιτας να σταματησεις την διαρροη χρηματων , ασχετως ποσου, να τα προσπαθησεις να τα ξαναπαρεις πισω ειναι η παγιδα .....ο στοχος λοιπον ειναι η διακοπη, οχι το ρεφαρισμα ......
τωρα που ξαναδιαβασα το ποστ μου, λεω τα ιδια ακριβως με τον angel99 !! σωστα ειναι βεβαια .....αλλα να λες τα ιδια και τα ιδια ....χαζομαρα εκ μερους μου ....

----------


## Agnwstos13

Έχω απογοητευθεί πλήρως με τα χρέη ! Δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να τα ξεπληρώσω και εκτός αυτού έχω γίνει και ρεζίλι ! Πληρώνομαι και μένω με 100 ευρώ για τον μήνα! Πήρα δάνειο να ξεπληρώσω τον φίλο μου τις προάλλες , και την μετά από 2-3 μέρες του ξανά χρωσταγα 1400 ευρώ! Δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να ξεπληρώσω ένα χρέος 5000 ! Νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι

----------


## angel99

> Έχω απογοητευθεί πλήρως με τα χρέη ! Δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να τα ξεπληρώσω και εκτός αυτού έχω γίνει και ρεζίλι ! Πληρώνομαι και μένω με 100 ευρώ για τον μήνα! Πήρα δάνειο να ξεπληρώσω τον φίλο μου τις προάλλες , και την μετά από 2-3 μέρες του ξανά χρωσταγα 1400 ευρώ! Δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να ξεπληρώσω ένα χρέος 5000 ! Νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι


Σιγα σιγα θα ξεπληρωσεις υπομονη γιατι αν συνεχισεις θα βρεθεις να χρωστας 10000 δινε τα λιγα λιγα στον φιλο σου και μην παιρνεις αλλο δανειο. Ξερω ειναι πολλα αλλα πρεπει να κοψεις τον τζογο δεν τα θα τα παρεις πισω ξεχασε τα!

----------


## angel99

Δυσκολα κοβεται το ατιμο εγω εχω αποκλειστει και περιμενω να περασουν οι μερες για να ξαναπαιξω εχασα 1000 και ειμαι ανεργη φαντασου

----------


## mixalistor

Ότι και να σου πω ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο. Προσπάθησε όμως να το πολεμήσεις. Διαβασε σχετικά άρθρα για τις δυνατότητες σου στον αυτοαποκλεισμό. Πάρε τηλέφωνο για πληροφορίες σε κέντρα για τον εθισμό όπως το ΚΕΘΕΑ. Μην τα παρατάς!

----------


## YellowStar

Καλησπέρα παιδιά εγώ δυστυχώς την έκανα την υποτροπή παρά την προσπάθεια που έκανα μόνος μου να το σταματήσω έχασα 1.600€ σε 2 μέρες...τώρα έκλεισα όλες τις εταιρείες που ήμουν εγγεγραμμένος. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι ίσως πάλι κάποια στιγμή θα την κάνω την γκάφα και σκέφτομαι να καλέσω στην ΚΕΘΕΑ τι λέτε; Να το παλέψω πάλι μόνος ή να αναζητήσω βοήθεια;

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά εγώ δυστυχώς την έκανα την υποτροπή . Να το παλέψω πάλι μόνος ή να αναζητήσω βοήθεια;


δεν μπορεις μονος , να ζητησεις οπωσδηποτε βοηθεια .......

----------


## Μπρουτάλ

Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει να παίζω τίποτα. Καθόλου όμως. Απορώ τι ικανοποίηση δίνει αυτό το πράγμα. Κάτι θα δίνει βεβαίως γι αυτό και υπάρχει αλλά δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.
θα πρότεινα να τρώτε όλα στις πουτάνες. Σίγουρα θα είναι πιο ικανοποιητικό.

----------


## YellowStar

Φίλε ζήτησα κάλεσα στο 1114 μου είπαν αρχικά να το πω στην οικογένειά μου όπως έκανα και να τους δώσω ό,τι λεφτά έχω στην άκρη για να μην μπορώ να παίζω όπως επίσης έκανα. Τώρα από βδομάδα θα επικοινωνήσω και με κέντρο αποθεραπείας

----------


## elis

Φιλε γελοου εισαι σιγουροσ οτι ξεσ να παιζεισ εχω φιλουσ που βαλαν 0.10 και θα περναν 1000 ευρω ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ γτ αμα βαζαν 100 ευρω θα πιαναν εκατομμυριο εκει καταλαβα οτι οπωσ ολα τα πραγματα στη ζωη κι αυτο ειναι τεχνη που δε διδασκεται

----------


## YellowStar

Αδερφέ το γνωρίζω ότι σε κάποιους δεν τα δίνουν...και πίστεψέ με και εγώ στην τελευταία μου κατάθεση 200€ τα έκανα 3.500 και τα έχασα εννοείται και εκεί είναι η διαφορά του κοινωνικού με τον εξαρτημένο παίχτη. Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω και η τύχη είναι μεγάλος παράγοντας

----------


## Oliver Stiller

Πολύ αξιέπαινη απόφαση Ξεκινήστε να διαβάζετε, να βλέπετε το βίντεο και να κάνετε ερωτήσεις. Αυτό απαιτεί πολλή δύναμη. Υπάρχουν και άλλα εργαλεία και, φυσικά, η βοήθεια των άλλων έχει σημασία, αλλά πάντα καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό είναι να πιστεύουμε μόνοι μας σε αυτήν.
Είμαι ο ίδιος παίκτης καζίνο στο https://casinobonustips.com/bonus/free-spins-bonus/, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έχω αυτόν τον εθισμό.

----------


## tinos36

Γεια σου!τελικά τα κατάφερες με το θέμα?πως και πόσο καιρό?

----------


## tinos36

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου!
Τι κάνεις τελικά με αυτό το θέμα?ελπίζω να το σταματήσεις.ο τζόγος είναι ένα θηρίο που σε καταπίνει και δύσκολα ξεφεύγεις αν δε το πάρεις απόφαση ο ίδιος τώρα που είσαι μικρός .θέλει στήριξη και να μην έχεις καθόλου χρήματα για διαχείριση.
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις

----------


## Ανώνυμος156

φιλε σε νιώθω κι γω εθισμενος με στοίχημα πληρώνομαι Παρασκευή κυριακη ειμαι ρεστος και το χειρότερο ειναι οτι και ταμείο να παω τα ξαναπαιζω και τα χανω, καθε ωρα θα βρω καποιο ματσ που μ αρέσει, φουλ τσιγαρο φουλ ξενύχτι και πρωί δουλειά, να κουραζεσαι στη δουλεια και να μην εχρις φραγκο.. εχω 5-6 στοιχηματίκες οι 5 με χουν μπλοκάρει με αυτα που τους εστελνα πανω στα νεύρα, καθε φορα που τα χανω ολα λεω τωρα σταματάω τέλος, το κραταω δυο τρις μερες μετα οταν ξαναεχω λεφτα παλι τα ιδια ή αντε να το κρατησω 5 μερες μετα έρχεται σ/κ που γίνεται χαμος απο ματσ, βγαίνεις με τους φιλους σου ολοι μιλαν για μπαλα, στοίχημα παλι κατρακύλα, πραγματικά ειναι απίστευτο αυτό το πράγμα, και ενταξει σίγουρα δεν ειμαι μονος πιστεύω οτι πολλοί εκει έξω εχουν το ίδιο ολοι πλεον εχουν μια bet μια στοιχημαν μια νοβιμπετ...
Επίσης καθε φορα σκέφτομαι οτι αμα ειναι να κοψω τον τζογο θα κοψω καθε συναναστροφη με το ποδόσφαιρο δε θα θελω ούτε να ακουω ουτε να βλέπω μπαλα, και στο τελος καταλήγω με τη σκεψη οτι ενταξει ας παιζω και θα προσέχω την επόμενη φορα θα εχω ενα όριο στο μυαλό μου και δε θα το ξεπεράσω και προφανώς το ξεπερνάω παλι....

----------


## tinos36

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου!έκανες κάτι για το πρόβλημα σου??

----------

